# Sostenere un esame



## Nircolartor

Buen día gente del foro, me encuentro una y otra vez con esta frase y no termino de entender si significa "aprobar" o simplemente "presentar" un examen.

Speravo proprio che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese.

Mi traducción:
Esperaba justamente que Silvia aprobara (?) el examen de francés.

Mil gracias!


----------



## King Crimson

Hola Nircolartor, “sostenere un esame” sería hacer un examen (o presentarse a un examen).


----------



## Benzene

*¡Hola Nircolartor!*

Mi sugerencia es la siguente: _*"speravo proprio che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese." = "esperaba que Silvia esté en exámenen de francés".*_

Creo que *"proprio" *es pleonástico.

Saludos,

*Benzene*


----------



## Neuromante

Benzene said:


> *¡Hola Nircolartor!*
> 
> Mi sugerencia es la siguente: _*"speravo proprio che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese." = "esperaba que Silvia esté en exámenen de francés".*_
> 
> Creo que *"proprio" *es pleonástico.
> 
> Saludos,
> 
> *Benzene*


No, totalmente imposible. Los verbos no son correctos, los tiempos y modos verbales son incongruentes entre sí, faltarían artículos...


Una cosa: Ese "speravo" creo que aquí estaría mejor traducido con "tenía esperanzas" que con "esperaba"


----------



## King Crimson

Entonces quizás podríamos decir: _tenía esperanzas que Silvia se presentara al examen de francés_.
Sin embargo no estoy seguro de como traducir “proprio” que aparece en el texto original (¿”justamente”, como sugería Nicolartor?)


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que dependeria del resto del texto.

La verdad...
...la completa esperanza
No traducirlo...

En italiano es un refuerzo que no puede traducirse de forma directa al español porque no usamos ese tipo de recurso. Sabiendo todo el texto se puede buscar alguna opción, pero puede quedar como metido con calzador.


----------



## 5-ht

Essendo '_proprio'_  un rafforzativo, io non lo tradurrei affatto. È come il '_just'_ inglese.

PD. Sono arrivato in ritardo.


----------



## King Crimson

In italiano le due frasi:
- Speravo che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese
- Speravo _proprio_ che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese

hanno sfumature diverse. Poi possiamo anche decidere di non tradurre quel "proprio", come suggerisce anche Neuro, ma resta il fatto che si perde qualcosa del significato originale (mia opinione, ovviamente).


----------



## Neuromante

Había puesto mis ilusiones en que...

Sea como sea: No existe una palabra en español que traduzca la italiana


----------



## 5-ht

King Crimson said:


> ...ma resta il fatto che si perde qualcosa del significato originale (mia opinione, ovviamente).


Tranquillo, che non perde niente. È la frase in italiano che si arricchisce con il rafforzativo. En castellano, sin el refuerzo se entiende perfectamente.
Probemos con "esperabo tanto que..."


----------



## francisgranada

King Crimson said:


> In italiano le due frasi:
> - Speravo che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese
> - Speravo _proprio_ che Silvia sostenesse l'esame di francese
> hanno sfumature diverse ...


Sono d'accordo. Mi viene in mente "precisamente" come equivalente  possibile in questo caso concreto. O no? ...


----------



## 5-ht

francisgranada said:


> Sono d'accordo. Mi viene in mente "precisamente" come equivalente  possibile in questo caso concreto. O no? ...


_Esperabo justamente que Silvia...
Esperabo precisamente que Silvia..._
Me suena raro, tirado de las mechas.

proprio ►





> avv. Rafforza l’agg., il verbo o il pron. che lo segue, assumendo sign. vicino a ‘veramente’ o ‘davvero’:
> è p. bello qui
> te l’ha detto p. lui?



Entonces probemos con con _'esperabo de verdad/verdaderamente que Silvia...'._


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y me opción con "ilusiones"? Tenía puestas mis ilusiones en que fuera la que más te gustara.


Pd
No es "esperabo", es "esperaba"

Esperaba
Esperabas
Esperaba
Esperábamos
Esperabais
Esperaban


----------



## 5-ht

Neuromante said:


> Pd
> No es "esperabo", es "esperaba"
> 
> Esperaba
> Esperabas
> Esperaba
> Esperábamos
> Esperabais
> Esperaban


Gracias.


----------



## violapais

King Crimson said:


> Entonces quizás podríamos decir: _tenía esperanzas que Silvia se presentara al examen de francés_.
> Sin embargo no estoy seguro de como traducir “proprio” que aparece en el texto original (¿”justamente”, como sugería Nicolartor?)



Ciao King, a me piace il tuo suggerimento, ma credo che "tener esperanzas" vada necessariamente con de:
_tenía esperanzas DE que Silvia se presentara al examen de francés

_
Altrimenti si può rendere in un modo del tutto diverso: me habría gustado/dado mucha ilusión que Silvia se presentara al examen (che rende l'idea che non l'ha fatto, sempre che sia questo il caso)


----------



## Agró

violapais said:


> Ciao King, a me piace il tuo suggerimento, ma credo che "tener esperanzas" vada necessariamente con de:
> _tenía esperanzas DE que Silvia se presentara al examen de francés
> 
> _
> Altrimenti si può rendere in un modo del tutto diverso: me habría gustado/*hecho *mucha ilusión que Silvia se presentara al examen (che rende l'idea che non l'ha fatto, sempre che sia questo il caso)


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie per la correzione Viola e Agró


----------



## florecica

Neuromante said:


> Había puesto mis ilusiones en que...



Es la opción que más me gusta y que, en mi opinión, mejor expresa el énfasis del "proprio" italiano, porque sugiere la idea de "humilde esperanza" y luego de desilusión. 

_"Había puesto mis ilusiones en que Silvia se presentara al examen de francés" _me parece perfecta y creo que conserva los matices expresivos de la frase italiana.


----------



## 5-ht

florecica said:


> _"Había puesto mis ilusiones en que Silvia se presentara al examen de francés" _me parece perfecta y creo que conserva los matices expresivos de la frase italiana.


 Es sin duda una buena interpretación de la frase. Sin embargo, '_proprio',_ en otro contexto, '_non è proprio un'illusione' _


----------



## florecica

5-ht said:


> Es sin duda una buena interpretación de la frase. Sin embargo, '_proprio',_ en otro contexto, '_non è proprio un'illusione' _



_*Ilusión* _in spagnolo non è solo l'*illusione *italiana: in questo caso è infatti un perfetto sinonimo di _*esperanza *_(seconda accezione del DRAE).
Per questo trovo che nel contesto a cui ci si riferisce le frasi _"Había puesto mis ilusiones" _e_ "Speravo proprio" _coincidano alla perfezione tanto nel significato quanto nelle sfumature espressive della lingua.

Saluti


----------

